# Unsere Safety-Tour geht weiter! Chemnitz!



## Safety (29 Januar 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]JOKAB SAFETY
A MEMBER OF THE ABB GROUP[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Unsere Safety-Tour geht weiter![/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wir sind in [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Chemnitz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] von 01.-04.März 2011![/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Seminare:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]01.03.2011 A-T Theorie[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Theorie der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit viel Praxisbezug.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]02.03.2011 B-P Praxis [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Komplette Verifizierung und Validierung einer Maschine nach DIN EN 13849-1 und -2, die Dokumentation ist von der Sicherheitsfunktionserstellung über Software bis hin zur Validierung enthalten (PDF Potfolio).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]03.03.2011 Seminar C Programmierung [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Programmierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen anhand der Beispielmaschine und kennen lernen der Sicherheits-SPS Pluto.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]04.03.2011 Seminar D Software Validierung[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die SRASW ist elementarer Bestandteil der Sicherheitsfuntkion und muss entsprechend dem PLr Validiert werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wie validiert man eigentlich eine Software SRASW nach 13849-1 und -2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wir bieten Antworten![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Also eine durchgängige Seminar-Reihe die eine praktische Vorgehensweise zeigt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Es würde mich sehr freuen euch bei uns begrüßen zu können! Wenn vorab fragen sind, könnt Ihr euch direkt an mich wenden unter [/FONT][FONT=&quot]hans.deutschmann@de.abb.com.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Im Anhang findet Ihr den kompletten Seminar-Flyer mit allen Terminen und Themen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hans Dieter Deutschmann[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



Telefon: 07424-95865-0
Fax : 07424 -95865-99
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]info@jokabsafety.de[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]www.jokabsafety.de[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
bei diesem Seminar sind noch einige Plätze frei.

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt kann ich gerne ein Angebot erstellen!

hans.deutschmann@de.abb.com


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo Safety,

wie geht's jetzt eigentlich weiter mit Jokab unter dem Dach von ABB?

Neulich war ein Aussendienstler von einem eurer Wettbewerber bei uns im Haus. Er fand es eigentlich schade, dass Jokab jetzt in ABB eingegliedert wurde.
Jokab brachte in kurzer Zeit sehr innovative Produkte auf den Markt und brachte damit Bewegung und frischen Wind in den Sicherheitsmarkt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,
die ABB Stotz Kontakt hat sich gefreut einen solch innovativen Hersteller von Safety-Lösungen zu bekommen!

Es hat sich hier wenig verändert, wir in Deutschland machen unsere Arbeit genau so weiter wie bisher.

Ich kann verstehen, dass sich unsere Kunden und Marktbegleiter Gedanken machen wie es weitergeht.
Es hat, wie immer bei solchen Verschmelzungen, in der ersten Zeit etwas Reibungsverluste gegeben, durch Systemumstellungen, SAP usw. aber ansonsten werden wir weiter an unserem Erfolg und an euren Lösungen arbeiten. Ganz im Gegenteil wir haben einige neue Mitarbeiter für den Safety Bereich eingestellt um genau den Vorteil den Jokab Safety immer großgeschrieben hat auch weiter Leben zulassen nämlich „Kundennähe“!

Zu meiner Person ich bin in Zukunft mehr in Bereich Support unterwegs, Beratungen, Konzepte, Seminare, usw.,  

Auch die Entwicklung von neuen Produkten geht weiter, die Entwickler sind auch die gleichen geblieben. Hier wird auch einiges in Zukunft kommen, wird aber noch einweinig dauern. Wir versuchen ja schon immer die Sicherheitstechnik transparent und einfach zugestalten und trotzdem hohe Sicherheits-Level zu erreichen.

Also wenn jemand fachgerechte Beratung und Lösungen sucht bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2011)

Wenn sich Vertriebsmitarbeiter von Marktbegleitern Gedanken machen, so gehen diese meist in die Richtung wie sie von der Situation profitieren können.
Daher war ich überrascht, wie positiv der Aussendienstler sich über Jokab geäussert hat. Er hatte eher befürchtet, dass die Innovationen sich in einem Großkonzern wie ABB schwerer umsetzen lassen.

Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,
ist für mich immer komisch wenn sich ein Marktbegleiter sorgen um mich macht.


Aber danke für die Frage, ich denke es machen sich einige unserer Kunden solche Gedanken und die beantworte ich gerne. 

P.S. Kennen wir uns?


----------

